# Stackmat Timer batteries



## alltooamorous (Feb 14, 2008)

I was just wondering how long these Stackmat timer batteries last on avarage. My timer seems to be a little dim. 

Edit; Sorry, I think I put this in the wrong section x_x really sorry.


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2008)

Depends on usage but my batterys lasts for some 4-5 months normally, longer if I do not do so much 4x and 5x.

Stackmat timers eats batterys and that is because of the two diods that are flickering all the time it is running = wery power consuming (and irritating). If they was not there the battery would last for years.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Feb 14, 2008)

I'd say it lasts for like, half a year.

They're not that expensive to replace, so whatever.


----------



## Jacco (Feb 14, 2008)

My first battery lasted only for about 3 months, because I use it fairly often. I bought like 6 replacement batteries for ~2 euro's (3-4 dollar probably).


----------



## Rama (Feb 14, 2008)

Jacco said:


> I bought like 6 replacement batteries for ~2 euro's (3-4 dollar probably).



Haha Blokker right?


----------



## Jai (Feb 15, 2008)

I don't think that I'll need new batteries for a while, but since they're selling stackmat batteries at the Toronto Open Winter '08, I'll buy some just in case.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Feb 15, 2008)

I don't wanna make a whole new topic for stackmats...so...

How long do they take to get to you? It's been 1 week and I still haven't received mine.


----------



## Jai (Feb 15, 2008)

It obviously depends on where you are, but I live near Toronto (in Canada), and it took just under 2 weeks.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Feb 15, 2008)

Forgot to say that I live in New York...
So I guess I should just wait another week at most.


----------



## Carson (Feb 15, 2008)

If you are talking about batteries for the standard timers with the magnetic back. Just pick up batteries at your local chain store... walmart/target/k-mart/meyer... etc etc etc. They are just CR 2032's... they are found in a lot of watches and also vehicle remotes. You should be able to find them practically anywhere.


----------



## Carson (Feb 15, 2008)

Or if you think you will really be going through them quickly...

http://www.chbatterieswholesale.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=28&products_id=729


----------



## alltooamorous (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. Stackmat wasn't working and I thought it was because I dropped it. Turned out it was the battery. Weird cause I've only had it for rougly 6 weeks and I don't use it much.


----------

